

Ask HN: Is AtomPub still used in REST APIs? - agranig

We are currently discussing general architectures of REST APIs as we&#x27;re replacing our SOAP interface with something more light-weight. It appears to me that although modern and widely adopted APIs are using RESTful designs, the represented data definition is pretty much custom.<p>AtomPub is designed to define clear relations between resources in REST and allow for typing of data fields, but nobody really uses it (Google&#x27;s Data API used to, but most of it is deprecated nowadays). So, do people just use a pragmatic approach and document the API manually, or is there something fundamentally wrong with AtomPub, beside failing to gain a critical audience?
======
johns
Check out jsonapi.org

